# The BC Reptile Club Expo is this weekend in Abbotsford



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought that I'd post the BC Reptile Club Expo info on here for anybody who might be interested in going.









I took my kids last year & we all enjoyed it


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I had fun this year a lot more selection than last and brought home two critters. Motley corn snake, and a female leopard gecko. Love em. Wish i could have afforded the Gargoyle geckos. Pet super store had some amazing morphs!


----------

